# Best Practices for SRT in Arboriculture



## smokey01 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a great book and wanted to recommend it for anyone serious abut SRT.

Best Practices for SRT in Arboriculture Best Practices for SRT in Arboriculture
$69.95 

Great descriptions, photos and exactly what one needs to better understand SRT. 

I got mine at TreeStuff.com or you can buy it directly from TCIA for more money.


----------



## climb4fun (Jan 14, 2013)

i still dont understand why people call SRT an advanced climbing technique. its pretty damn simple once you get the basic concept down.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought it at Expo and have enjoyed it. What Del says is true, but you could say the same thing about most manuals. Anyway, it is a nice addition to my collection, and I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 27, 2013)

Excellent info for free:

http://vtio.org.au/Content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Single-Rope-Technique-i.pdf


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Excellent info for free:
> 
> http://vtio.org.au/Content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Single-Rope-Technique-i.pdf



They have some other really great publications too. Get your calculator out, they have some math problems. 

I especially like the neck lanyard they feature on page 11.


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 27, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Excellent info for free:
> 
> http://vtio.org.au/Content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Single-Rope-Technique-i.pdf



Thanks for the link! Saved to iBooks!

I'm curious if the OP found out what they have to say about "climbing with nooses"


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Incomplete said:


> Thanks for the link! Saved to iBooks!
> 
> I'm curious if the OP found out what they have to say about "climbing with nooses"



Actually the noose knot can be a pretty useful knot when climbing, probably not a good idea to put around your neck though.
It can be used like the monkey fist but it is a little more time consuming to set up, but it throws really great and won't get stuck because as you know when you pull on it it simply pulls thru itself. Thanks for reminding me about that one.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guran (Jan 31, 2013)

*Cutting work on SRT.*



Pelorus said:


> Excellent info for free:
> 
> http://vtio.org.au/Content/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Single-Rope-Technique-i.pdf



Excellent indeed. But I stumbled over this comment below and found no explanation to it:
"It is not normally considered acceptable to conduct any cutting work whilst still on an SRT system."
So are DdRT more safe compared to SRT when using a chain saw in the tree? And, if so, why?


----------



## smokey01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Guran said:


> Excellent indeed. But I stumbled over this comment below and found no explanation to it:
> "It is not normally considered acceptable to conduct any cutting work whilst still on an SRT system."
> So are DdRT more safe compared to SRT when using a chain saw in the tree? And, if so, why?


One reason I can think of is the tension that is placed on an SRT line as opposed to DdRT. More tension will make a line more susceptible to separation due to a nick of the saw. In other words, if I am on an SRT with 200 pounds on it and the saw nicks it as opposed to a line with 100 pounds on it DdRT. There are probably other reasons but off hand that would be one I can think of.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 31, 2013)

Guran said:


> Excellent indeed. But I stumbled over this comment below and found no explanation to it:
> "It is not normally considered acceptable to conduct any cutting work whilst still on an SRT system."
> So are DdRT more safe compared to SRT when using a chain saw in the tree? And, if so, why?




If the SRT climbing line is tied off to the base of the tree, I think cutting work would expose the climber to more potential risk. Either through the climber or a groundie cutting the line, or having cut limbs, etc. make contact with the line while being lowered or free dropped.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jan 31, 2013)

Guran said:


> Excellent indeed. But I stumbled over this comment below and found no explanation to it:
> "It is not normally considered acceptable to conduct any cutting work whilst still on an SRT system."
> So are DdRT more safe compared to SRT when using a chain saw in the tree? And, if so, why?



I suspect they are referring to working from the ascent systems they describe. Aside from the RADS none of them can be used to descend. They mention that it is okay to work off a Gri gri, which I assume they are considering SRT, though it can be used in Ddrt. 

I'm not sure the difference in safety between SRT and Ddrt can be quantified, if there even is a difference. Arguments could be made that basal tie-offs expose a loaded life bearing line to the area around the trunk, which can be a dangerous area for delicate things, as Pelorus pointed out. I would argue this is really only a concern during removals or heavy pruning work requiring rigging, in which case another tie-off method may be preferable. The only real hazard that is inherent in SRT and not in Ddrt is doubling of load forces at the TIP with a basal tie-off. Other than that, I would call them functionally interchangeable aside from the efficiency gains of SRT.


----------



## smokey01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Guran said:


> Excellent indeed. But I stumbled over this comment below and found no explanation to it:
> "It is not normally considered acceptable to conduct any cutting work whilst still on an SRT system."
> So are DdRT more safe compared to SRT when using a chain saw in the tree? And, if so, why?


In this context the authors are considering SRT to be an ascent only system requiring a changeover in the case of injury.
So if you have your SRT set up for ascent *and* descent this would not apply. (RW, Unicender, Rig etc)


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Smokey - Wondering if you have climbed on a HitchHiker yet, and if so, what are your impressions of it? This is a winter of experimentation for me. Have been pleased with HH so far, but have only ever previously climbed on a Blake's, and briefly on a Hitchclimber setup, with and w/o a RW.


----------



## smokey01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Hey Smokey - Wondering if you have climbed on a HitchHiker yet, and if so, what are your impressions of it? This is a winter of experimentation for me. Have been pleased with HH so far, but have only ever previously climbed on a Blake's, and briefly on a Hitchclimber setup, with and w/o a RW.


Hello pelorus, no I have not but I like the looks and compactness of it. How are you liking it? Does it tend well? Seems like the focused wear point is that steel carabiner but it has to be somewhere. Like the Unicender, I wish the friction was more widely distributed but at least with the HH it is easily replaced. I would be very interested to know what percentage of the friction that the HH takes in conjunction to the hitch. Don't know if that information is available. Let me know how you like it, I might have to try one.


----------



## Guran (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been climbing with a Gri-Gri 2 in a RADS set up. Use it for SRT and DdRT. Really like that I can use it both for ascending and descendning.
I was really tempted to buy a Hitch Hiker, but it's not CE approved (yet) here in Europe. Similar to the ANSI standards I suppose. 
So at the moment I will have to use my hitch climber and RW as my tree frog set up.
I guess it's the same for you guys, that you can only climb on approved gear when using it in a professional context?


----------



## smokey01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guran said:


> I've been climbing with a Gri-Gri 2 in a RADS set up. Use it for SRT and DdRT. Really like that I can use it both for ascending and descendning.
> I was really tempted to buy a Hitch Hiker, but it's not CE approved (yet) here in Europe. Similar to the ANSI standards I suppose.
> So at the moment I will have to use my hitch climber and RW as my tree frog set up.
> I guess it's the same for you guys, that you can only climb on approved gear when using it in a professional context?


I use the Rig, like your Gri-Gre, on occasion but find the 3:1 a little slow, even for me but it is smooth and easy on the body.
Is the Unicender approved in Sweden? How are your regulations enforced? I am pretty sure there is a lot less monitoring here.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 5, 2013)

smokey01 said:


> Hello pelorus, no I have not but I like the looks and compactness of it. How are you liking it? Does it tend well? Seems like the focused wear point is that steel carabiner but it has to be somewhere. Like the Unicender, I wish the friction was more widely distributed but at least with the HH it is easily replaced. I would be very interested to know what percentage of the friction that the HH takes in conjunction to the hitch. Don't know if that information is available. Let me know how you like it, I might have to try one.



Am liking it. A lot. Have purchased other gear that has never gotten much use, but the HH is working out. To date I have only used it on removals - no SRT, no limb walking.
The wear point is apparently where the carabiner fits through the side plates. An aluminum carabiner is a no no! The supplied steel binder should last forever, IMO.
Tending is not a big issue on spurs. I have made a tether for the biner, and experimented with a (cough, gasp) a neck bungee lanyard.


----------



## smokey01 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> ......(cough, gasp) a neck bungee lanyard.



This time I am speechless and I don't even have a picture for a thousand words.


----------



## smokey01 (Feb 6, 2013)

Guran said:


> I've been climbing with a Gri-Gri 2 in a RADS set up. ......but it's not CE approved (yet) here in Europe. Similar to the ANSI standards I suppose.
> So at the moment I will have to use my hitch climber and RW as my tree frog set up.
> I guess it's the same for you guys, that you can only climb on approved gear when using it in a professional context?


Funny thing is the GriGri is designed as a belay device for rock climbers and yet the Unicender is specific to tree climb and may be better suited to your needs but does not meet official standards. Hmmm In the end, it is and should be what works best for YOU.


----------



## Guran (Feb 7, 2013)

> Funny thing is the GriGri is designed as a belay device for rock climbers and yet the Unicender is specific to tree climb and may be better suited to your needs but does not meet official standards. Hmmm In the end, it is and should be what works best for YOU.



I have'nt seen any CE approval for the Unicender so I guess it's not approved for Europe, but I could be wrong. But it's not all about what's best suited to your needs, the products must be approved to CE standards, otherwise there would be some issues if an accident would happen. 
I've seen some pretty good products at Wesspur and others, like the Nikosi harness from New tribe. Looks really comfy, and good reviews also. But since there no approval for Europe I can't use it in my proffession. I would probably have problem with the insurance company if something would happen.... I guess it's a financial side to it also, theres costs involved to get products certified......


----------

